# vtr 22-250



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

I read about doing some stump grinding and bedding it in to improve this guns group. I bought this last year and guess im at a crossroads, i dont like to sell them once i buy them but this gun has been the most frustating gun ive ever zero'd and still will go wild on one out of 5-6 rounds. Should i just cut my losses and sell now or try to make these mods to se what happens? Is there anybody out there that is happy with it? i=Ive found mollys seem to be more consistent. It will hold tight group then all the sudden one will walk and i mean high step walk, sometimes 8-10" from group. Ive treid all cold barrel shots for over a week and same thing. I just cant figured gun out. I have shot two coyetes and did nice job but my confidence is not there. Should I just sell or try some mods????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does the errant shot always go to the same spot ? Always high to the same side ? As for mods I would first try just reseating the action... remove it friom the stock and reseat it. Be sure to follow Rems torque specs and sequence.


----------



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Does the errant shot always go to the same spot ? Always high to the same side ? As for mods I would first try just reseating the action... remove it friom the stock and reseat it. Be sure to follow Rems torque specs and sequence.


yes its always the right side but can be high or low and outside, but its is the right side just looking through targets.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What scope do you have ? Is it tight....not over tight ? Unless you find something loose I'd still try resetting the action.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I have heard VTR was not a group holder, due to the triangular barrel. And from the gun nuts review that seemed to be the point of where it would loose it, the 5th and 6th shot! Now, I have read reviews of these guns doing some good things. 
I would take Dons advise and reset the action, if that doesnt seem to fix it, I would take it to a smith tell em your issues. My guess would be to have the recoil lug bedded and have the action pillar bedded. It worked wonders with my rem 243. It wasnt shooting bad before but sure made it better.


----------



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

youngdon said:


> What scope do you have ? Is it tight....not over tight ? Unless you find something loose I'd still try resetting the action.


leupold 3.5x10x50 vx3. I paid for those "core lock" mounts , maybe wrong term but was suppose to be best mounts leupold puts out. Im going to reset action like you suggested. i have gune locked down on stand when shooting then packed in bags. whats strange is right after a stray shot ill back it up right after and robin hood back in the bulleys, i gave to a buddy who has a great facility and asked him what he thought about it and without giving hime any warning he had two out of 13 walk to the right one 4" other 2:00 clock about 5".


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Don beat me to the scope lol. Yes I would check there. Maybe even change the scope if you can and rings. Nothing better then a good set of dove tails vs weaver style.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

What ammo are you using?


----------



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

im late for church but will read your post when i get back, Thank you for your time!! I was really at a loss here!! Ill check back after church!!


----------



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

showmeyote said:


> What ammo are you using?


40 grain v-max mollys hornaday.


----------



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

ok missed church , wife get over it. Told her its my hunting friends fault !!


----------



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

showmeyote said:


> I have heard VTR was not a group holder, due to the triangular barrel. And from the gun nuts review that seemed to be the point of where it would loose it, the 5th and 6th shot! Now, I have read reviews of these guns doing some good things.
> I would take Dons advise and reset the action, if that doesnt seem to fix it, I would take it to a smith tell em your issues. My guess would be to have the recoil lug bedded and have the action pillar bedded. It worked wonders with my rem 243. It wasnt shooting bad before but sure made it better.


noted


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL. You wouldnt happen to know the barrel twist do you, Im guess 1;12. or 1:14. You gun may not stabilize the 40s. if you velocity is high you maybe over spinning the the bullet. I would try a heaver grain bullet. Like a 55 or 50! My remmy 22-250 didnt like the 40s at all. with 55s it shoots very well. most of the time at 0,5 and under.
So check your action, scope, and mounts. Then maybe a different bullet weight.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree. In fact if you have a range convenient I might just try the heavier bullet first...That way you don't mess with anything.


----------



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

showmeyote said:


> LOL. You wouldnt happen to know the barrel twist do you, Im guess 1;12. or 1:14. You gun may not stabilize the 40s. if you velocity is high you maybe over spinning the the bullet. I would try a heaver grain bullet. Like a 55 or 50! My remmy 22-250 didnt like the 40s at all. with 55s it shoots very well. most of the time at 0,5 and under.
> So check your action, scope, and mounts. Then maybe a different bullet weight.


Ill try that first, then ill got to other recommendations. Thanks for all the help. ive painted the scope to match gun so if i do sell it im stuck with one ugly expensive scope :]] it was silver coated that was on sale and my friends thought i lost my mind when i broke out the rattle can and went to painting. They just a tool thats the way i view most of my guns other than the safe quenns that ill hand down to my daughter one day.


----------



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR INPUT,THIS IS BEST SITE WITHOUT EGO'S!!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

ah, no biggie i beat it will clean off with out hurting the silver finish. Hope it all works out let us know what you end up with.
Also if you still having a few issues, you may take a pic of your groups, Don has a keen eye for trigger pull off of groups!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You talkin' bout me ? LOL I don't know anything about trigger pulls...They go bang...I like pics though..lol


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

No talking about the other don that has 7300 post lol..


----------

